# Handy Harrold strikes again.



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

One of those shwinn couplings would have worked better.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfect place for that schwin coupling for sure:no:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice. let me guess.. a drain for a dishwasher?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope that isnt for his ice maker feed. Hes gotta go through filters on his fridge like a mo fo.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

A thing of beauty!:thumbup: Makes my sawzall trigger finger twitch!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Nice. let me guess.. a drain for a dishwasher?


 
that or a water softener. maybe this is below a restaurant and it's for an icemaker? either way, :thumbup:. 

it's funny, when you see stuff like this it's not like it saved a bunch of time or energy. a lot of times the wrong way to do something takes longer. 






paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey my name is Redwood not Handy Harold and why are you posting pictures of my work?:furious:

Is there something wrong with it?:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like something my friend leaky lester would do.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like something an engineering contractor would do.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Doesn't it amaze you sometimes, how these guy's can put this stuff together and it don't leak.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> Doesn't it amaze you sometimes, how these guy's can put this stuff together and it don't leak.


 
Soo true. If one of us tried that it would leak like a fountain. lol


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

So, Helgore decieded to post a picture of his work after all!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone can install that drain using the proper fittings. It takes a special person to "engineer" a work of art like that. By special I mean, even last place should get a medal.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbdog said:


> So, Helgore decieded to post a picture of his work after all!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> Doesn't it amaze you sometimes, how these guy's can put this stuff together and it don't leak.


Yea but if you freakin breath on it you can bet it will fall apart and the customer will think you own it....:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbdog said:


> So, Helgore decieded to post a picture of his work after all!


No Way is he smart enough to be able to put that together...:laughing:


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Sammy Scabber strikes again


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

All I want to know is,,,, is it vented properly? :laughing:


----------

